

MAVE: digital signature protocol for massive bulk verifications - wslh
http://bitslog.wordpress.com/2012/04/09/mave-digital-signature-protocol-for-massive-bulk-verifications/

======
wslh
Check also MAVEPAY: a new lightweight payment scheme for peer to peer currency
networks at <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3852272>

